
Hey Google, exactly what kind of AI am I helping you guys train with this? - weitzj
https://twitter.com/xpirabit/status/832337618973106178/photo/1
======
weitzj
Another one:
[https://twitter.com/lachrob/status/831691552028241921](https://twitter.com/lachrob/status/831691552028241921)

